# فتوى جديده: البوس حلال



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2010)

_*كانت فتواه العام الماضي بجواز إرضاع الموظفة لزميلها في العمل 

و اليوم جواز  البوس بين الشباب والشابات
وربنا يستر من السنه الجايه 

جمال البنا يجيز تبادل القبلات بين الشباب والفتيات غير المتزوجين 




المفكر الإسلامي جمال البنا 


القاهرة- أفتي المفكر الإسلامي جمال البنا بجواز تبادل القبلات بين الشباب والفتيات غير المتزوجين معتبرا أن ذلك يأتي في اطار الذنوب الصغري التي تمحوها الحسنات. 

وكان البنا قد استند في فتواه خلال لقاء معه بقناة 'الساعة' الفضائية علي عدم قدرة الشباب والفتيات علي الزواج نظرا للظروف الإقتصادية الصعبة. 

وفي تصريحات له للعربية نت قال 'لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها' وليس كل محرم من الضروري ألا يفعله الإنسان. 

وقال إن ارتفاع تكاليف الزواج وتأخره هو المسؤول عن هذه 'الذنوب الصغيرة'. 

واعتبرت الدكتورة عفاف النجار ، عميد كلية الدراسات الإسلامية والعربية بنات بجامعة الأزهر آراء البنا شخصية بحته لا تعبر عن الدين الإسلامي خاصة وأنه له سوابق كثيرة في الفتاوى الغريبة التي أثارت العالم الإسلامي. 

وقال الدكتور محمد فؤاد شاكر ، أستاذ الحديث ورئيس قسم الدراسات الإسلامية بجامعة عين شمس إن فتاوى البنا كثيرا ما ينظر إليها بعين الريبة خاصة وان من أطلق الفتاوى لم يترك مجالا إلا وأفتى فيه بأموراً لا ترتبط بالإسلام مثل تدخين السجائر في رمضان لا يفطر لعدم ورود دليلاً على ذلك من السنة النبوية 

والمفكر الاسلامي جمال البنا هو الشقيق الاصغر لحسن البنا مؤسس جماعة الاخوان المسلمين وهو من المثيرين للجدل نظرا لفتاويه التي تثير رجال الدين والعامة نظرا لاختلافها عن الفتاوي السائدة في مصر. 

ومن أهم كتاباته 'المراة المسلمة بين تحرير القران وتقييد الفقهاء' و'الاسلام والعلقانية' و'ما بعد الاخوان المسلمين' و'مسؤولية فشل الدولة الاسلامية في العصر الحديث'



*_​


----------



## mesoo (22 أبريل 2010)

*غريبي مصر كل يوم بسمع شغلات غريبي وعجيبي عنها *
*مرة نوال السعداوي ومرة اناس الدغيدي ومرة جمال مش عارفي شو لاء والمصيبي انو ايا كلمي بحكوها هدول الجهلة عن الاسلام الاديان التانية بتمسكها علينا وبتصير مسمار جحا يا حبيبي يا روحي هاد الجاهل لا يعني انه يمثل دين الاسلام فرجاء لا تاخذ كلامه على محمل ديني *


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2010)

*اختي العزيزه انا شفت وسمعت لقائه بالكامل *

*فان كان بنظرك مجرد جاهل هلا مسكتي كلامه وفندتيه وبحثتي في ما يقول *

*عالاقل حتى تفحمينا في الرد ؟*

*انما تطلقي الاحكام وانتي حتى ما فكرتي ولا راجعتي كلامه اظن انه شي غير منطقي !*​


----------



## mesoo (22 أبريل 2010)

*اختي العزيزه انا شفت وسمعت لقائه بالكامل *​ 
*فان كان بنظرك مجرد جاهل هلا مسكتي كلامه وفندتيه وبحثتي في ما يقول *​ 
*عالاقل حتى تفحمينا في الرد ؟*​ 
*انما تطلقي الاحكام وانتي حتى ما فكرتي ولا راجعتي كلامه اظن انه شي غير منطقي !*​

*يمكن يكون عنجد كلامي مش منطقي ويمكن اكون انا الجاهلي مش هوي *
*بس كلامه ما الو ايا صلة في الدين الاسلامي ولا يطبق القراءن والسني *
*يعني مثلا في فتوى تحليل البوس لما اجا وحلل البوس هل يوجد فعلا ايه قرءانية او حديث نبوي يحلل البوس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2010)

mesoo قال:


> *يمكن يكون عنجد كلامي مش منطقي ويمكن اكون انا الجاهلي مش هوي *
> *بس كلامه ما الو ايا صلة في الدين الاسلامي ولا يطبق القراءن والسني *
> *يعني مثلا في فتوى تحليل البوس لما اجا وحلل البوس هل يوجد فعلا ايه قرءانية او حديث نبوي يحلل البوس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​




*عزيزتي هذا هو سبب الحكم الخاطئ وهو السماع من طرف واحد*

*هو  اتى بحديث صحيح *

*وقال ان معنى هذا الحديث هو تحليل القبلات لانها من الصغائر *

*فكلامه ليس مبني على جهل انما مبني على الاحاديث الاسلاميه الصحيحه *

*ولهذا السبب قلت لكي ان الافضل قبل اطلاق الحكم التحقق وتحكيم العقل*

* بالمناسبه انا  لا ادافع عنه انما لاني شاهدت لقائه بالكامل فهمت سبب اطلاقه لهذا الكلام *​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 أبريل 2010)

*



غريبي مصر كل يوم بسمع شغلات غريبي وعجيبي عنها 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*مالها مصر*

*بتتكلمي عن المسيحيه و سكتنا و قولنا رايك*

*كمان الكلام علي مصر*

*بكره علي ايه كمان*


----------



## mesoo (22 أبريل 2010)

*مالها مصر*

*بتتكلمي عن المسيحيه و سكتنا و قولنا رايك*

*كمان الكلام علي مصر*

*بكره علي ايه كمان* 
*اختي وحبيبتي صدقيني انا ما كان قصدي وبقدملك اعتزاري بنفس الوقت ومقدرة وضعك خصوصا يلي صار اخر مرة فيكم بسبب المتطرفين المسلمين والعمايل السودة الي عملوها فيكم انا بصراحة جديد عرفت عن المجزار والذبح والظلم الي صارت اخر مرة وانا لو كنت مطرحت لكرهت المسلمين اكتر منك والله موجود ورح ياخد حقكم بس الي بدي اوصلك اياه انو مش كل المسلمين واحد ولا كل المسلمين بكرهوكم انا مثلا اختلاطي باخواني المسيحين نادر جدا وشبه معدوم اختلاطي فقط في اليهود الي في بلدي والمسلمين وهاي بجوز اول مرة اتحاور مع اخواني المسيحيين واتناقش معهم وبتمنى تفهمي كلامي وتتقبلي اعتزاري مرة تانية *


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه

الفتوى دى تحت شعار الدين يسر لا عسر

ههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا عياد للخبر​


----------



## zezza (22 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههه الراجل ده بيقول كلام زى الفل 
ربنا يهدى


----------



## كيرلس2009 (22 أبريل 2010)

مرة ارضاع الكبير ومرة تبادل القبلات بين الشباب ولسة ياما هيفتوا

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

اشكرك يا الهى على نعمة المسيحية


وَأَمَّا مِنْ  جِهَتِي، فَحَاشَا لِي أَنْ أَفْتَخِرَ إِلاَّ  بِصَلِيبِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِهِ قَدْ صُلِبَ  الْعَالَمُ لِي وَأَنَا لِلْعَالَمِ.

ميرسى عياد على الخبر 
​​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 أبريل 2010)

mesoo قال:


> *مالها مصر*
> 
> *بتتكلمي عن المسيحيه و سكتنا و قولنا رايك*
> 
> ...


 
ماشي يا ستو علي راسي الزعل مرفوع و العتب ممنوع

حصل خير اختي

شكرا


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه
لاتعليق
اظن اهه منهم فيهم
شكرا عياد عالخبر
*​


----------



## mossslim (22 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *اختي العزيزه انا شفت وسمعت لقائه بالكامل *
> 
> *فان كان بنظرك مجرد جاهل هلا مسكتي كلامه وفندتيه وبحثتي في ما يقول *
> 
> ...


ماهو حتى تثبتي أنتي أو غيرك أن كلامه صحيح ومن الاسلام ،
فهل تستطيعي ؟؟ 
فالاسلام يحرم مجرد النظر الى المرأة الاجنبية ، فكيف يحلل البوس :t9::heat:


----------



## roanyashry (22 أبريل 2010)

{الَّذِينَ يَجْتَنِبُونَ كَبَائِرَ الْإِثْمِ وَالْفَوَاحِشَ إِلَّا اللَّمَمَ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ وَاسِعُ الْمَغْفِرَةِ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِكُمْ إِذْ أَنشَأَكُم مِّنَ الْأَرْضِ وَإِذْ أَنتُمْ أَجِنَّةٌ فِي بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ فَلَا تُزَكُّوا أَنفُسَكُمْ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنِ اتَّقَى }النجم32


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 أبريل 2010)

إِلَّا اللَّمَمَ 


بالرجوع الي تفسير القرطبي نجد الاتي

*الَّذِينَ يَجْتَنِبُونَ كَبَائِرَ الْإِثْمِ وَالْفَوَاحِشَ إِلَّا اللَّمَمَ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ وَاسِعُ الْمَغْفِرَةِ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِكُمْ إِذْ أَنشَأَكُم مِّنَ الْأَرْضِ وَإِذْ أَنتُمْ أَجِنَّةٌ فِي بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ فَلَا تُزَكُّوا أَنفُسَكُمْ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنِ اتَّقَى *

قوله تعالى: «ولله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض ليجزي الذين أساؤوا بما عملوا ويجزي الذين أحسنوا بالحسنى» اللام متعلقة بالمعنى الذي دل عليه «ولله ما في السموات وما في الأرض» كأنه قال: هو مالك ذلك يهدي من يشاء ويضل من يشاء ليجزي المحسن بإحسانه والمسيء بإساءته. وقيل: «لله ما في السموات وما في الأرض» معترض في الكلام؛ والمعنى: إن ربك هو أعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم بمن آهتدى ليجزي. وقيل: هي لام العاقبة، أي ولله ما في السموات وما في الأرض؛ أي وعاقبة أمر الخلق أن يكون فيهم مسيء ومحسن؛ فللمسيء السوءى وهي جهنم، وللمحسن الحسنى وهي الجنة.قوله تعالى: «الذين يجتنبون كبائر الإثم والفواحش» هذا نعت للمحسنين؛ أي هم لا يرتكبون كبائر الإثم وهو الشرك؛ لأنه أكبر الآثام. وقرأ الأعمش ويحيى بن وثاب وحمزة والكسائي «كبير» على التوحيد وفسره ابن عباس بالشرك. «والفواحش» الزنى: وقال مقاتل: «كبائر الإثم» كل ذنب ختم بالنار. «والفواحش» كل ذنب فيه الحد. وقد مضى في «النساء» القول في هذا. ثم استثنى استئناء منقطعا فقال: «إلا اللمم» وهي الصغائر التي لا يسلم من الوقوع فيها إلا من عصمه الله وحفظه. وقد اختلف في معناها؛ فقال أبو هريرة وابن عباس والشعبي: «اللمم» كل ما دون الزنى. وذكر مقاتل بن سليمان: أن هذه الآية نزلت في رجل كان يسمى نبهان التمار؛ كان له حانوت يبيع فيه تمرا، فجاءته امرأة تشتري منه تمرا فقال لها: إن داخل الدكان ما هو خير من هذا، فلما دخلت راودها فأبت وانصرفت فندم نبهان؛ فأتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا رسول الله! ما من شيء يصنعه الرجل إلا وقد فعلته إلا الجماع؛ فقال: «لعل زوجها غاز» فنزلت هذه الآية، وقد مضى في آخر «هود» وكذا قال ابن مسعود وأبو سعيد الخدري وحذيفة ومسروق: *إن اللمم ما دون الوطء من القبلة والغمزة والنظرة والمضاجعة.* وروى مسروق عن عبدالله بن مسعود قال: زنى العينين النظر، وزنى اليدين البطش، وزنى الرجلين المشي، وإنما يصدق ذلك أو يكذبه الفرج؛ فإن تقدم كان زنى وإن تأخر كان لمما. وفي صحيح البخاري ومسلم عن ابن عباس قال: ما رأيت شيئا أشبه باللمم مما قال أبو هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «إن الله كتب على ابن آدم حظه من الزنى أدرك ذلك لا محالة فزنى العينين النظر وزنى اللسان النطق والنفس تتمنى وتشتهي والفرج يصدق ذلك أو يكذبه» . والمعنى: أن الفاحشة العظيمة والزنى التام الموجب للحد في الدنيا والعقوبة في الآخرة هو في الفرج وغيره له حظ من الإثم. والله أعلم. وفي رواية أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «كتب على ابن آدم نصيبه من الزنى مدرك لا محالة فالعينان زناهما النظر والأذنان زناهما الاستماع واللسان زناه الكلام واليد زناها البطش والرجل زناها الخطا والقلب يهوى ويتمنى ويصدق ذلك الفرج ويكذبه» . خرجه مسلم. وقد ذكر الثعلبي حديث طاوس عن ابن عباس فذكر فيه الأذن واليد والرجل، وزاد فيه بعد العينين واللسان: «وزنى الشفتين القبلة» . فهذا قول. وقال ابن عباس أيضا: هو الرجل يلم بذنب ثم يتوب. قال: ألم تسمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقول :إن يغفر الله يغفر جما وأي عبد لك لا ألمارواه عمرو بن دينار عن عطاء عن ابن عباس. قال النحاس: هذا أصح ما قيل فيه وأجلها إسنادا. وروى شعبة عن منصور عن مجاهد عن ابن عباس في قول الله عز وجل «إلا اللمم» قال: هو أن يلم العبد بالذنب ثم لا يعاوده؛ قال الشاعر:إن تغفر اللهم تغفر جما وأي عبد لك لا ألماوكذا قال مجاهد والحسن: هو الذي يأتي الذنب ثم لا يعاوده، ونحوه عن الزهري، قال: اللمم أن يزني ثم يتوب فلا يعود، وأن يسرق أويشرب الخمر ثم يتوب فلا يعود. ودليل هذا التأويل قوله تعالى: «والذين إذا فعلوا فاحشة أو ظلموا أنفسهم ذكروا الله فاستغفروا لذنوبهم» «آل عمران : 135» الآية. ثم قال: «أولئك جزاؤهم مغفرة من ربهم» «آل عمران: 136» فضمن لهم المغفرة؛ كما قال عقيب اللمم: «إن ربك واسع المغفرة» فعلى هذا التأويل يكون «إلا اللمم» استثناء متصل. قال عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص: اللمم ما دون الشرك. وقيل: اللمم الذنب بين الحدين وهو ما لم يأت عليه حد في الدنيا، ولا توعد عليه بعذاب في الآخرة تكفره الصلوات الخمس. قاله ابن زيد وعكرمة والضحاك وقتادة. ورواه العوفي والحكم بن عتيبة عن ابن عباس. وقال الكلبي : اللمم على وجهين: كل ذنب لم يذكر الله عليه حدا في الدنيا ولا عذابا في الآخرة؛ فذلك الذي تكفره الصلوات الخمس ما لم يبلغ الكبائر والفواحش. والوجه الآخر هو الذنب العظيم يلم به الإنسان المرة بعد المرة فيتوب منه. وعن ابن عباس أيضا وأبي هريرة وزيد بن ثابت: هو ما سلف في الجاهلية فلا يؤاخذهم به. وذلك أن المشركين قالوا للمسلمين: إنما كنتم بالأمس تعملون معنا فنزلت وقاله زيد بن أسلم وابنه؛ وهو كقوله تعالى: «وأن تجمعوا بين الأختين إلا ما قد سلف» «النساء: 23» . وقيل: اللمم هو أن يأتي بذنب لم يكن له بعادة؛ قال نفطويه. قال: والعرب تقول ما يأتينا إلا لماما؛ أي في الحين بعد الحين. قال: ولا يكون أن يلم ولا يفعل، لأن العرب لا تقول ألم بنا إلا إذا فعل الإنسان لا إذا هم ولم يفعله. وفي الصحاح: وألم الرجل من اللمم وهو صغائر الذنوب، ويقال: هو مقاربة المعصية من غير مواقعة. وأنشد غير الجوهري :بزينب ألمم قبل أن يرحل الركب وقل إن تملينا فما ملك القلبأي آقرب. وقال عطاء بن أبي رباح: اللمم عادة النفس الحين بعد الحين. وقال سعيد بن المسيب: هو ما ألم على القلب؛ أي خطر. وقال محمد ابن الحنفية: كل ما هممت به من خير أو شر فهو لمم. ودليل هذا التأويل قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: «إن للشيطان لمة وللملك لمة» الحديث. وقد مضى في «البقرة» عند قوله تعالى: «الشيطان يعدكم الفقر» . وقال أبو إسحاق الزجاج: أصل اللمم والإلمام ما يعمله الإنسان المرة بعد المرة ولا يتعمق فيه ولا يقيم عليه؛ يقال: ألممت به إذا زرته وانصرفت عنه، ويقال: ما فعلته إلا لمما وإلماما؛ أي الحين بعد الحين. وإنما زيارتك إلمام، ومنه إلمام الخيال؛ قال الأعشى :ألم خيال من قتيلة بعدما وهى حبلها من حبلنا فتصرماوقيل: إلا بمعنى الواو. وأنكر هذا الفراء وقال: المعنى إلا المتقارب من صغار الذنوب. وقيل: اللمم النظرة التي تكون فجأة.قلت: هذا فيه بعد إذ هو معفو عنه ابتداء غير مؤاخذ به؛ لأنه يقع من غير قصد واختيار، وقد مضى في «النور» بيانه. واللمم أيضا طرف من الجنون، ورجل ملموم أي به لمم. ويقال أيضا: أصابت فلانا لمة من الجن وهي المس والشيء القليل؛ قال الشاعر:فإذا وذلك يا كبيشة لم يكن إلا كلمة حالم بخيالقوله تعالى: «إن ربك واسع المغفرة» لمن تاب من ذنبه واستغفر؛ قاله ابن عباس. وقال أبو ميسرة عمرو بن شرحبيل وكان من أفاضل أصحاب ابن مسعود: رأيت في المنام كأني دخلت الجنة فإذا قباب مضروبة، فقلت: لمن هذه؟ فقالوا: لذي الكلاع وحوشب، وكانا ممن قتل بعضهم بعضا، فقلت: وكيف ذلك؟ فقالوا: إنهما لقيا الله فوجداه واسع المغفرة. فقال أبو خالد: بلغني أن ذا الكلاع أعتق اثني عشر ألف بنت. «هو أعلم بكم» من أنفسكم «إذ أنشأكم من الأرض» يعني أباكم آدم من الطين وخرج اللفظ على الجمع. قال الترمذي أبو عبدالله: وليس هو كذلك عندنا، بل وقع الإنشاء على التربة التي رفعت من الأرض، وكنا جميعا في تلك التربة وفي تلك الطينة، ثم خرجت من الطينة المياه إلى الأصلاب مع ذرو النفوس على آختلاف هيئتها، ثم استخرجها من صلبها على آختلاف الهيئات؛ منهم كالدر يتلألأ، وبعضهم أنور من بعض، وبعضهم أسود كالحممة، وبعضهم أشد سوادا من بعض؛ فكان الإنشاء واقعا علينا وعليه. حدثنا عيسى بن حماد العسقلاني قال: حدثنا بشر بن بكر، قال: حدثنا الأوزاعي، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «عرض علي الأولون والآخرون بين يدي حجرتي هذه الليلة» فقال قائل: يا رسول الله! ومن مضى من الخلق؟ قال: «نعم عرض علي آدم فمن دونه فهل كان خلق أحد» قالوا: ومن في أصلاب الرجال وبطون الأمهات؟ قال: «نعم مثلوا في الطين فعرفتهم كما علم آدم الأسماء كلها» .قلت: وقد تقدم في أول «الأنعام» أن كل إنسان يخلق من طين البقعة التي يدفن فيها. «وإذ أنتم أجنة في بطون أمهاتكم» جمع جنين وهو الولد ما دام في البطن، سمي جنينا لاجتنابه واستتاره. قال عمرو بن كلثوم:هجان اللون لم تقرأ جنيناوقال مكحول: كنا أجنة في بطون أمهاتنا فسقط منا من سقط وكنا فيمن بقى، ثم صرنا رضعا فهلك منا من هلك وكنا فيمن بقي، ثم صرنا يفعة فهلك منا من هلك، وكنا فيمن بقى ثم صرنا شبابا فهلك منا من هلك وكنا فيمن بقي، ثم صرنا شيوخا لا أبالك - فما بعد هذا ننتظر؟!. وروى ابن لهيعة عن الحرث بن يزيد عن ثابت بن الحرث الأنصاري قال: كانت اليهود تقول إذا هلك لهم صبي صغير: هو صديق؛ فبلغ ذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: «كذبت يهود ما من نسمة يخلقها الله في بطن أمه إلا أنه شقي أو سعيد» فأنزل الله تعالى عند ذلك هذه الآية: «هو أعلم بكم إذ أنشأكم من الأرض» إلى آخرها. ونحوه عن عائشة: «كان اليهود» . بمثله. «فلا تزكوا أنفسكم» أي لا تمدحوها ولا تثنوا عليها، فإنه أبعد من الرياء وأقرب إلى الخشوع. «هو أعلم بمن اتقى» أي أخلص العمل واتقى عقوبة الله؛ عن الحسن وغيره. قال الحسن: قد علم الله سبحانه كل نفس ما هي عاملة، وما هي صانعة، وإلى ما هي صائرة. وقد مضى في «النساء» الكلام في معنى هذه الآية عند قوله تعالى: «ألم تر إلى الذين يزكون أنفسهم» «النساء: 49» فتأمله هناك. وقال ابن عباس: ما من أحد من هذه الأمة أزكيه غير رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. والله تعالى أعلم.


----------



## jojo_angelic (22 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههه

                  افرحـــوا ياجماعـــة  على الاقـل الرجــال سبوررررررررررت على منــو طالـع؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## jojo_angelic (22 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههه

                           افـرحـــوا ياجماعــــــــــــــــه على
                           الاقـــل الرجــال سبوررررررررت على منـو طالــع؟؟؟؟؟


----------

